
Setting a better standard for job advertising - Peroni
https://blog.honest.work/setting-a-better-standard-for-job-advertising/
======
Peroni
Hi folks.

A few years ago I launched a job board called Hacker Jobs[1] and HN was
wonderfully useful in providing input and feedback.

That particular site didn't work out so great but I learned an awful lot and
after a lot more work as a Hiring Consultant for tech companies in London, I'm
back with something completely new and hopefully a lot better.

Happy to answer any questions!

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3755688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3755688)

~~~
Oras
Congrats on the launch, the website looking really nice.

Few questions: 1\. With your pricing model (pay per month), how do you plan to
convince companies to pay? Companies pay commision for placing a candidate
which saves time in filtering CVs and phone calls done by recruitment
companies while in your model they pay for just placing the adv with no
guarantee of getting a value in return.

2\. How long did it take to get the ads you have on the website? I assume you
contacted these companies directly.

3\. What was the main challenge to comply with GDPR?

 _Disclaimer_ I am working on a similar idea for a niche market.

~~~
Peroni
Thanks!

1\. This is an eternal challenge all job boards face! Very few job boards (in
fact a tiny minority) actually go beyond advertising and assist with the
actual placement. As we grow we intend to role out multiple features to assist
with this but for now, the justification for paying for a job is the fact that
we are doing a significant amount of marketing on your behalf to drive
applicants to the site.

2\. Fortunately that only took a few days. We had a holding page in place for
a few months whilst it was being built where people could enter their email to
be notified when we launched. We offered 20 free jobs to companies (selected
at random) who entered their details in that holding page and the rest came
from my own network here in the UK.

3\. Great question. The main challenge was actually trying to wrap our heads
around how GDPR actually applies to a site like ours. There was/is an enormous
amount of conflicting information out there so we spoke to an employment and
contractual law expert who gave us some basic guidelines to abide by. Again,
as we grow we will continue to invest more time into ensuring we remain as
compliant as possible.

------
katpas
I think this is great. It's much easier for candidates to evaluate companies
and not waste their time if they know the salary range and interview process
up front.

It stops companies shifting these things during the process to favour some
applicants over others.

------
mabynogy
It's not a matter of quantity. The candidate they need is rarely the one they
ask for. That's why co-opting is still the best method.

